# NCAA Basketball Brackets



## random3434 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here it is. Who do you like in the Final Four? 







FOX Sports on MSN - COLLEGE BASKETBALL - Cardinals, Panthers, Heels, Huskies earn top seeds


----------



## manifold (Mar 15, 2009)

Why don't you set up a group at espn.com or an equivalent and we can have our own little bracket pool.  Major reps to the winner.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Why don't you set up a group at espn.com or an equivalent and we can have our own little bracket pool.  Major reps to the winner.



I would love to! 

How many do you think we could get to play?


----------



## random3434 (Mar 15, 2009)

I already have a group set up at CBS Sports, so I guess now we just need people!


----------



## manifold (Mar 16, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I already have a group set up at CBS Sports, so I guess now we just need people!



What's the group and how do we join?


----------



## Peejay (Mar 16, 2009)

Let me save you all some time:  HEELS WIN !


----------



## random3434 (Mar 16, 2009)

*OK,  Everyone~*

it you want to sign up to play a USMB Bracket, click here>


- CBSSports.com News, Fantasy, Video





I THINK I did this right, pm if I didn't.


~EZ



( I guess just put an email in there so I can invite you to join the group)


----------



## Peejay (Mar 16, 2009)

I registered as "peeejay" but it says you have to invite me to join before I can log in.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, as far as I know I have to invite you through email. 

Whoever wants to play, just PM me your email. 

If you don't want me to know your "real" email you can sign up for any account on a hot mail or yahoo.


I really do think it would be fun if we can get this going!


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not much of a sports fan, but I usually root for my alma mater:  LSU.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 16, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I'm not much of a sports fan, but I usually root for my alma mater:  LSU.



They are playing my BUTLER BULLDOGS in the first round! (Butler is just 15 minutes from where I live)

You and I should have a side bet! 


You should sign up for the bracket challenge. After you pick your teams, you don't have to do anything else, but gloat or cry!


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of a sports fan, but I usually root for my alma mater:  LSU.
> ...



Let's see...  Okay.  If I lose, I'll part my hair on the right.


----------



## manifold (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in.  All signed up and ready to go.  But I haven't made my picks yet.  I assume I probably have up until about a half hour before the first tip-off.  Please let me know if that's not the case.

I didn't really try very hard, but I also didn't see a link to show who is in the group.  How many are in so far?


----------



## Peejay (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in.

I didn't take much time with my picks either.  I went with Marquette to make the round of eight along with WV.  It's time for Bob Huggins to make a move again.

Other than that,  no surprises.  Connecticut and the Heels in the big game,  Heels win,  of course.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, we have 5 signed up now. I'm home so I can get you signed up if you want! Feel free to play! 



{I really do think I'm going to win this thing, but it will be fun for others just to see what happens. }




And it's NOT going to be North Carolina taking it all!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, we have 5 signed up now. I'm home so I can get you signed up if you want! Feel free to play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes it is !  Wanna start a bracket pool ?.....oh wait....you did.  

Lawson will play and we will win.  Same starting five that went to San Antonio last year.  And Roy on the bench.....pffft....it's a no brainer.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > OK, we have 5 signed up now. I'm home so I can get you signed up if you want! Feel free to play!
> ...




Sorry my little Tar Heeled Friend, it's going to be Rick Pitino's *Louisville Cardinals* winning it all this year........................


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here it is. Who do you like in the Final Four?
> 
> FOX Sports on MSN - COLLEGE BASKETBALL - Cardinals, Panthers, Heels, Huskies earn top seeds



Wake Forest, UConn, Duke and UNC. Then UNC over Wake Forest!


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you set up a group at espn.com or an equivalent and we can have our own little bracket pool.  Major reps to the winner.
> ...



I do one at work, one with my college buddies and one with a few buddies in Chictown! Hell, what is another pool! Where do I go to fill it out.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




Just so happens I had  really good seats for the thrashing we gave Louisville in the regionals last year.  

I made this to wear at the game.


----------



## Meister (Mar 17, 2009)

And the smack talk begins


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> And the smack talk begins



That's the best part! (Next to winning of course!)


----------



## Meister (Mar 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > And the smack talk begins
> ...



I'm going with Pittsburg...and I gotta tell you that I'm feeling lucky here.  I don't think any of you can put up with me talkin' smack for an entire year.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



well, with that pic you've already lost, so I don't see a problem!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



This ain't football hoss !

This is round ball.  Look out for the Heels.  We're always there,  waiting to smash the dreams of would be contenders.


----------



## Meister (Mar 17, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




Hey....I know this is roundball, but having said that, I know the tar heels are just ripe for an early out.  Did I say that?


----------



## Peejay (Mar 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Pfffttt.......have you seen our region ?  That #1 seed sure makes for an easy road.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



Butler can beat NC in the second round.


----------



## Meister (Mar 17, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



Yup...just ripe for an early out.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 18, 2009)

Computer model says UNC will win tournament - CNN.com


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

So far there are 6 of us from here signed up.  You still have until tomorrow noon (EST) if you want to sign up. 

If not, it will be fun beating all the boys.


----------



## Meister (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> So far there are 6 of us from here signed up.  You still have until tomorrow noon (EST) if you want to sign up.
> 
> If not, it will be fun beating all the boys.



Geeze...should I feel bad about beating a girl in this tourney?  hmmm, no

But, If I lose to a girl will I feel bad? hmmm, YES!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > So far there are 6 of us from here signed up.  You still have until tomorrow noon (EST) if you want to sign up.
> ...



well, get used to it Mister Meister!


----------



## Meister (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



You are good at the smack talk...my hats off to you


----------



## random3434 (Mar 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Just wait until I really start winning! Now, I need to find a way to shut up that PJ fellow, he's delusional about his Tar Heels!


----------



## Meister (Mar 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I'll help you out there...oh wait..I'm going to be out of town.  Oh well your on your own.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 18, 2009)

Delusional......HA.


Nobody matches up.  We can only beat ourselves and after last year's loss in the Final Four,  that won't happen again.  

We're gonna make it Wayne !


----------



## catzmeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Is anyone interested in doing a group on yahoo for brackets?


----------



## manifold (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to agree with Peej.

UNC over Louisville in the final.


----------



## catzmeow (Mar 19, 2009)

I say Pittsburgh.

Although Memphis and BYU are already fucking up my bracket.  MFers.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> I say Pittsburgh.
> 
> Although Memphis and BYU are already fucking up my bracket.  MFers.



Yeah,  BYU screwed up.  Those 8/9 games are tough.  A&M has played well all year though and that game really was a toss up.  Butler let me down too.  


But Memphis ?  You picked Memphis to exit in the first round ?  You realize they played for the championship last year ?


----------



## random3434 (Mar 19, 2009)

Peejay said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > I say Pittsburgh.
> ...



I'm sad about Butler too, though they would have had to meet your dreaded Tar Heels in the next round. Memphis was almost upset. Can you believe Texas A&M has beat BYU 4 times in A ROW in the tourney! Crazy! 

Oh, btw, Louisville is going to win it all.............................


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



BYU / A&M has been a toss up and I figured it was time for BYU to man up.  They are a really good team.  

You can't mess with the Heels.  You guys won't even get the Chance. 

We won a real nail biter today eh ?


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

For the record,  and I see that the tie breaker could come into play,  I screwed up my tie breaker score,  entering what our score would be in the game.  The total should be 174.  EZ has a pre - deadline record of this.  

Punks.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rank Team Name Score Correct Best Score Best Correct Champion 
1 Mani 12 12 192 63 North Carolina (160) 
2 Echo Zulu 11 11 191 62 Louisville (145) 
3 PeeJay 10 10 190 61 North Carolina (92) 
4 Red Dawn 9 9 189 60 Memphis (145) 
5 Meister 8 8 188 59 Pittsburgh (8) 
5 Article 15 8 8 188 59 Pittsburgh (136)


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Rank Team Name Score Correct Best Score Best Correct Champion
> 1 Mani 12 12 192 63 North Carolina (160)
> 2 Echo Zulu 11 11 191 62 Louisville (145)
> 3 PeeJay 10 10 190 61 North Carolina (92)
> ...



If Illionois doesn't tighten up,  we're both gonna fall another game behind Mani.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 19, 2009)

ucla is going to low this if they are not careful....hot cheerleaders though....

my dukies looked good.........


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> ucla is going to low this if they are not careful....hot cheerleaders though....
> 
> my dukies looked good.........




So good my station went out of market to see another game.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 19, 2009)

Peejay said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > ucla is going to low this if they are not careful....hot cheerleaders though....
> ...



west coast university of cash and lots of ass is a must......you gettin the fightin ilini


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 19, 2009)

61 58 three minutes and ucla keeps missing layups....


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

I got the UCLA game here too.  They're trying to hand it over.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 19, 2009)

Peejay said:


> I got the UCLA game here too.  They're trying to hand it over.



13 sec....1 pt vcu's ball.....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 19, 2009)

short....


----------



## Peejay (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice pic with WKY.  They tried to give it away though.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

After the first round of 32 Games Played:


 Team Name Score Correct Best Score Best Correct Champion 

1 Mani 27 27 185 57 North Carolina (160) 
2 Pee Jay 24 24 166 50 North Carolina (92) 
3 Echo Zulu 23 23 181 53 Louisville (145) 
4 Meister 22 22 178 51 Pittsburgh (8) 
4 Article 15 22 22 158 46 Pittsburgh (136) 
4 Red Dawn  22 22  Memphis (148)


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

shew! 


Zags just won a close one against Western Kentucky, I have them going pretty far in the tourney! 

Dude and Texas are tied with 47 seconds left!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> shew!
> 
> 
> Zags just won a close one against Western Kentucky, I have them going pretty far in the tourney!
> ...


They play North Carolina in Memphis next, I don't know if I am going to be able to watch. I think playing in Memphis will help them because Memphis fans would probably want them to play the Zags over NC.


Go Zags!


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm so not a bracketologist.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I'm so not a bracketologist.



LOL, at least you're beating Red Dawn! 

EDIT: OOPS, not anymore! 


You are in last place dear! 


1 Mani 41 34 183 56 North Carolina (160) 
2 Echo Zulu 39 31 181 53 Louisville (145) 
3 Meister 36 29 176 50 Pittsburgh (8) 
3 PeeJay 36 30 164 49 North Carolina (92) 
3 Red Dawn 36 29 172 49 Memphis (145) 
6 Article 15 34 28 154 44 Pittsburgh (136)


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 21, 2009)

I can save face is Syracuse makes it to the Final Four and Pitt wins it all.


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so not a bracketologist.
> ...





man, Article totally sucks!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I can save face is Syracuse makes it to the Final Four and Pitt wins it all.



Dream on my Red Sox loving fan!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't fill out your brackets but I am going with Gonzaga,Memphis, Pittsburg, and Louisville for the final four.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I didn't fill out your brackets but I am going with Gonzaga,Memphis, Pittsburg, and Louisville for the final four.



Well, For your sake I hope that's it! North Carolina is pretty tough to beat! I know how you feel about not being able to watch the game, I always get so nervous when I watched IU in the tourney, back in the good ole days!


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I can save face is Syracuse makes it to the Final Four and Pitt wins it all.
> ...



You're right, I'm fucked.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 21, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Capping on the guy in last when you're a half step above him is like finishing just out of medal contention in the special olympics


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 21, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...





I know, I was just giving you a hard time. 

I totally suck too!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't fill out your brackets but I am going with Gonzaga,Memphis, Pittsburg, and Louisville for the final four.
> ...


The last minute of tonights game was very hard for me. I was watching it with my dad and we scared my son when Gonzaga made the last shot to win it. Just say there was some jumping involved!
I will have to make a bet with Peejay about who is going to win.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 21, 2009)

My only real upset pick (you have to make an upset pick,  for fun)  was WV.  Bob Huggins is a really good coach,  good looking young guys and he's back in WV.  But they lost.  Screwed my whole bracket.  Doing OK around the rest of the regions.  But me and Mani are the only ones with the right final pick and I don't think I can top him now.  I think he's already got it in the bag.  

The Zags are gonna get ripped.  Duke goes down to Villanova,  which will help my brackets and hurt the rest of you guys.  But it won't be enough.  

No matter though,  Roy and the boys will be bringing the title home.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 21, 2009)

Peejay said:


> My only real upset pick (you have to make an upset pick,  for fun)  was WV.  Bob Huggins is a really good coach,  good looking young guys and he's back in WV.  But they lost.  Screwed my whole bracket.  Doing OK around the rest of the regions.  But me and Mani are the only ones with the right final pick and I don't think I can top him now.  I think he's already got it in the bag.
> 
> The Zags are gonna get ripped.  Duke goes down to Villanova,  which will help my brackets and hurt the rest of you guys.  But it won't be enough.
> 
> No matter though,  Roy and the boys will be bringing the title home.


the Zags beat NC two years ago at their last meeting. And they are going to do it again in Memphis.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > My only real upset pick (you have to make an upset pick,  for fun)  was WV.  Bob Huggins is a really good coach,  good looking young guys and he's back in WV.  But they lost.  Screwed my whole bracket.  Doing OK around the rest of the regions.  But me and Mani are the only ones with the right final pick and I don't think I can top him now.  I think he's already got it in the bag.
> ...







Say yer prayers varmits.


----------



## manifold (Mar 22, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I thought everyone got medals at the special olympics.


----------



## del (Mar 22, 2009)

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn said:
> ...



we do


----------



## Luissa (Mar 22, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...


and God will answer my prayers next friday when we send NC packing!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 22, 2009)

and God will answer my prayers next friday when we send NC packing![/QUOTE]


....to Ford Field.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 22, 2009)

Peejay said:


> and God will answer my prayers next friday when we send NC packing!




....to Ford Field.[/QUOTE]you want to bet on this? Not money of course, I will have to think of something????????????????????


----------



## Peejay (Mar 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > and God will answer my prayers next friday when we send NC packing!
> ...


you want to bet on this? Not money of course, I will have to think of something????????????????????[/QUOTE]

Absolutely.  The winner has to streak through here naked.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 22, 2009)

Look who is in first place on the way to the Sweet 16:  






* 1.Echo Zulu 53 38 181 53 Louisville (145) *

*1 Mani 53 40 181 55 North Carolina (160) *


The Rest:

3 Red Dawn 48 35 172 49 Memphis (145) 
4 PeeJay46 35 158 47 North Carolina (92) 
5 Meister 44 33 172 48 Pittsburgh (8) 
6 Article 15  42 32 154 44 Pittsburgh (136)


----------



## del (Mar 22, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Look who is in first place on the way to the Sweet 16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, missed it again. they should publicize this more.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 22, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Look who is in first place on the way to the Sweet 16:
> ...



well, at least you and Article 15 have the Red Sox!  Just don't eat any spoiled cottage cheese!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 22, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



Absolutely.  The winner has to streak through here naked.[/QUOTE]sounds good to me!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 27, 2009)

Probably as close as I'll get to the top......might as well enjoy !


1 Mani 65 43 169 53 North Carolina (160) 
2 Peejay 58 38 158 47 North Carolina (92) 

The rest...

3 Echo Zulu 57 39 161 49 Louisville (145) 
4 Red dawn 56 37 112 45 Memphis (145) 
5 Meister 52 35 140 44 Pittsburgh (8) 
6 Article 15 50 34 146


----------



## Peejay (Mar 27, 2009)

Ouch.....the Zags got an absolute thrashing from the Heels.  

Oklahoma is going to be a tough cookie.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Ouch.....the Zags got an absolute thrashing from the Heels.
> 
> Oklahoma is going to be a tough cookie.


 I had to take my son the doctor at 8pm last night, same time as the game here. I am glad I didn't watch. here is me running naked!
Well NC better win it all now!


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2009)

Oklahoma is all that stands between UNC and the title IMO.  UNC will crush anyone else left, but OK scares me.  It's all about matchups.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 28, 2009)

manifold said:


> Oklahoma is all that stands between UNC and the title IMO.  UNC will crush anyone else left, but OK scares me.  It's all about matchups.




Yep.  They match up better than anyone we've palyed this year.  They have everything we have:  Speed, size, talent and an NCAA player of the year.  But Lawson is on fire.  He has what he didn't bring to the tournament last year.  I just think the boys in blue are on a mission.  

It should be a good one.


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2009)

No doubt.

If Lawson delivers, I think UNC will triumph.  If he doesn't, they're in trouble.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm Article 15, and my brackets are fucked.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, Mani pretty much has this thing won. 


GO LOUSIVILLE! 

I hate to cheer against a Big 10 Team (Michigan State) but I picked the Cardinals to win it all! 


They are playing right here in Indy, wish I could afford to buy a few tickets to go watch them play!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought Mani had it won too,  but he doesn't yet.  He doesn't have Conecticut in the championship with the Heels.  And I'm only 3 points out of first.

And that means this is a one posession game.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Peejay said:


> I thought Mani had it won too,  but he doesn't yet.  He doesn't have Conecticut in the championship with the Heels.  And I'm only 3 points out of first.
> 
> And that means this is a one posession game.



I have Louisville and North Carolina in the Final Game. If Louisville wins it all, I wonder if that's enough points for me to win..........


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Mani had it won too,  but he doesn't yet.  He doesn't have Conecticut in the championship with the Heels.  And I'm only 3 points out of first.
> ...



Yeah....depending on your points for today's games,  you *could* still win the pool.  The Chamionship is a lot of points and no one else picked Louisville.  


But you won't win.  It's time for Louisville to lay an egg.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



The games are getting ready to start, we shall see. I'll be back later to either gloat or pout, depending on the outcome!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm screwed.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep.  You don't get to play the community colleges all the way to the Final Four.  Although Louisville tried.  But alas,  they had to play a real team.

Now for a real game,  with two real teams.  GO HEELS !!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Yep.  You don't get to play the community colleges all the way to the Final Four.  Although Louisville tried.  But alas,  they had to play a real team.
> 
> Now for a real game,  with two real teams.  GO HEELS !!



Well, now I'm going to root for Michigan State to win it all. Big 10 needs to REPRESENT!

Plus, I love Tom Izzo!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.  You don't get to play the community colleges all the way to the Final Four.  Although Louisville tried.  But alas,  they had to play a real team.
> ...




That kid named Goran is pretty impressive.  But I don't think there is a big man in the country that can match up with Thabeet....Dabeet...bigfeet......that cat in the middle for Uconn,  except my boy Hansbrough.  We're gonne see what the Okie from Muskogee is made of right here in a few minutes.  I'm sure he'll get his points but we shoot inside, outside, left hand, right hand.......absolutely amphibious !!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

It's pretty simple now.  Connecticut wins the next game and I take this pool.

GO HEELS.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 29, 2009)

Peejay said:


> It's pretty simple now.  Connecticut wins the next game and I take this pool.
> 
> GO HEELS.



Remember what I said in my rep to you before the game...................


----------



## Paulie (Mar 29, 2009)

No one's beating Villanova, baby!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty simple now.  Connecticut wins the next game and I take this pool.
> ...



Yep,  you were spot on.  A one man team can't beat the Heels.

And Villanova ?  Congrats on over achieving but you gotta play the real deal now.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 30, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



I'm a philly sports guy, so I'm riding the 'nova bandwagon right now.  I actually don't care much for basketball, but it's always good to see philly teams on top.  With baseball opening day less than a week away, I hardly have any attention left to focus on anything else.


----------



## bluewingolive (Mar 30, 2009)

We are up to 238,000 passes for the Wilson/NCAA Ultimate Assist. Sign up and pass a ball to all your friends. 10 cents for each pass goes to fight cancer. Lets get this to 500,000 before the tournament is over. Log into Facebook and search for Wilson Ultimate Assist. It is easy and fun to pass to all your friends.


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 31, 2009)

damn,  I totally suck


----------



## Meister (Mar 31, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> damn,  I totally suck



No, I totally suck


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

I wasn't going to bring it up.  But since you guys did.......yeah,  you guys suck.  And your teams suck even worse.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 31, 2009)

Meister said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > damn,  I totally suck
> ...



We all do! I thought FOR SURE I was going to win! That's what I get picking a team from KENTUCKY of all places!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn said:
> ...



Yep,  and that means you especially suck.  Dead birds.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

I detect a little Heel envy here.

You all know the deal......get on board with the Heels !!

(or you suck)


----------



## random3434 (Mar 31, 2009)

msu rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meister (Mar 31, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Did Peejay just say something??


----------



## random3434 (Mar 31, 2009)

Meister said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



It's hard to understand him with that tarred heel in his mouth!


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

Every spring,  about this time,  if you listen closely,  you can hear the calls of the loser birds migrating home.  

loooooouuu----sir.......looooooou----sir...we lost, we lost........loooooou---sir..........looooou---sir....we lost, we lost..............

It's one of nature's most distinct calls.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 31, 2009)

You will need a LOT of this after your heels lose on Saturday:


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just considering that statistically speaking,  there is 75% chance I will be eating humble pie by next Tuesday.  

But,  according to the experts,  you guys will still be losers.


----------



## Meister (Mar 31, 2009)

Peejay said:


> I was just considering that statistically speaking,  there is 75% chance I will be eating humble pie by next Tuesday.
> 
> But,  according to the experts,  you guys will still be losers.




Your right there...but after your comments, maybe I can slice up that humble pie for you.


----------



## manifold (Mar 31, 2009)

If UNC beats MSU in the title game, I make some serious coin.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 31, 2009)

manifold said:


> If UNC beats MSU in the title game, I make some serious coin.



Slight problem......MSU won't be there.


----------



## spymaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadly, the only team I have that hasn't lost yet is the tar heels and since they beat oklahoma like they did, I'm glad I still have them. They have yet to let me down and CERTAINLY won't.  GO HEELS!!! In case you can't really see that (or are ignorant MSU fans ) it says GO HEELS!!!


----------



## random3434 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## manifold (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

You barely squeaked by.

But you win.  Congrats.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


>





WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


It's Fate! It's Destiny! It's the SPARTANS! 


Doesn't matter who wins the NC/Villanova game, Michigan State will win the National Championship on Monday! Heck, they even have HOME COURT!


----------



## manifold (Apr 4, 2009)

Patiently awaiting my victory rep...


----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> ...


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> Patiently awaiting my victory rep...


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


----------



## manifold (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Patiently awaiting my victory rep...



Thanks EZ.  I knew you'd pay up.

btw:  It's spelled Spartans


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




Oh, you mean in my rep comment? Should I take it back since I put an e instead of a? 

Pretty cool about the pizza party tho, right?


----------



## manifold (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty cool.  But I've got real greenbacks on the line so I hope you'll understand if I hope UNC wins it all.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




Is it too late to call my bookie?


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Uh, I'm picking North Carolina to beat Villanova


----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, I'm picking North Carolina to beat Villanova



'Nova made a decent rally towards the end of the half.  But,  obviously,  you can see THE POWER that is the Heels.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, I'm picking North Carolina to beat Villanova
> ...



My daughter and I got bored with the game, she's watching "Scary Movie" on Comedy Central instead! 

We keep turning it back to the game every 10 minutes or so, maybe the second half will get more exciting!


----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




Pfffttt....boring.  Watching the Heels thrash some hapless team is NOT boring.  If we win by 30 I might not be able to sleep,  I'll be so excited.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



 Well of course, what else do you have to live for in North Carolina!


Now, what are we going to bet on the Tarheel/Spartan game?????????????


----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



You name it.  I'm not the one on the short end of that deal.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



 Yeah, they had it easy with Villanova.

 Monday night they play a REAL team from the BIG 10, where basketball rules! 


You have to have a DUKE avatar if UNC loses Monday, how is that for a bet?

(And keep it up for one week)


----------



## Peejay (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Sorry,  don't even bring Duke into this affair. That's a jinx on my beloved Heels.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



So you're saying you don't think North Carolina is good enough to win Monday night?

Interesting.


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




Well,  I wouldn't want to make a bet that I know I would never pay.  And I would never oay off on that bet.  Ever.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



 So you DO know that Michigan State will win the National Championship! 

Well, runner up isn't so bad, just ask last years team, uh...uh......


----------



## manifold (Apr 5, 2009)

Feeling almost certain about something still isn't good enough reason to wager something you're not willing to lose.  PJ isn't willing to sport a Duke avatar under any circumstances.   I think that's a bit silly but it's not my call.  Why don't you simply suggest something else EZ?


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

manifold said:


> Feeling almost certain about something still isn't good enough reason to wager something you're not willing to lose.  PJ isn't willing to sport a Duke avatar under any circumstances.   I think that's a bit silly but it's not my call.  Why don't you simply suggest something else EZ?



OK, how about a Michigan State Avatar?


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling almost certain about something still isn't good enough reason to wager something you're not willing to lose.  PJ isn't willing to sport a Duke avatar under any circumstances.   I think that's a bit silly but it's not my call.  Why don't you simply suggest something else EZ?
> ...



Give him the "ol' 1,2", and finish him off with an uppercut Echo.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Sure! 

 {I have no idea what that means btw!  }


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



OK...I will slow this down a bit.  The ol' 1 (1) is the left jab, 2(2) is the right cross.  The uppercut would be your knockout blow.  But you can't telegraph it, or he will do some feinting to avoid those punches.  There...that should help.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




so you mean this is Peejay and I?


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

Have fun while you can.  It won't last.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Have fun while you can.  It won't last.



Hey, all of my brackets are shot to hell. It's all I have left..................


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

WTF is up with this place ?  That post under my name isn't mine.....


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

You're playing dirty aren't you EZ ?

Careful.....that gets me all hot and bothered.


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

And now the silent treatment......yeah.....you want me.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peejay said:


> And now the silent treatment......yeah.....you want me.



  Ours is a love that dare not speak it's name.........................


----------



## Peejay (Apr 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > And now the silent treatment......yeah.....you want me.
> ...



Myrtle ?  Is that you ?


----------

